# New to Forum, puppy arriving home in a few weeks :)



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hello all!

I'd like to introduce myself and say that this forum has a wealth of information so far. I have purchased my first havanese, after researching breeds extensively and she will be home in mid-March! I'm VERY excited, and I look forward to getting to know you all better. 

I do have one question, I will probably be taking her to work with me and have considered training her to use potty pads in the office, BUT train her to go potty outside at home. Would this be too confusing to her? Or would the different location make it possible to housebreak her ONE way, and OFFICE-break her the other way? It would be more difficult for me to take her outside at the office, but since I'm self employed, I'd rather take her to work with me than leave her alone.

I only work about 2 days a week.

Thanks!!
Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi, Kara, and welcome. You will love all the info you get on this site. Everyone is eager to help.
I am also self-employed, and take my Havs to work when I have to. Kodi is 15 mos and will sometimes use the pee pads at home, but mostly goes outside. When we are at work, he will hold it until we leave (I only work about 4hrs). Shelby is almost 5 mos and still not completely housetrained, so we use pee pads at home and at work. They love being out in the yard so much, even in this cold weather, I think by summer, they might stop using the pee pads.

I think they are a great help and I don't think they are confused by them. Everyone potty trains differently - you have to do what is best for you and your dog.

Good luck with your puppy - they are a joy!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Kara. It is so exciting to get a new puppy.  Good luck and post lots of pictures.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Kara, welcome, can't wait to see pictures of you new little girl. 

Most people say training them to do both is confusing. But I have had success with an indoor potty area and also outside with Jasper. We have a new puppy Cash now and we will see if he gets it as well. But I do think having different rules for different locations may be confusing. We found that by having an indoor potty area and using that almost exclusively at first (5 months or so ) that it get's ingrained as an ok place to go. (this also helps out if they have to go and you're late or it's raining or cold) I also took Jas to work with me and he had to be coaxed to the pads, where at home he knew where to go by himself. Once we started trying to get him to go ourside- at first it was pretty funny--- we would be playing outside and he would paw on the door to go "IN" and go to the bathroom. I know every dog is different, but we found that once, we started walking Jasper out regularly-- that is what he preffered (and it comes naturally because of all the other doggy scents out there) and usually will hold it til we get home to walk him. But sometimes (and especially now with the new puppy Cash- he will go in his room to potty) We're expecting some rebellion when we introduce Cash to the same potty room--- which is an enclosed area in our garage that Jas accesses through a doggy door. 

I was convinced to go this way by the book by Dorothy Goodale "The Havanese: a complete and reliable hand book" As you probably have read she is responsible for bringing the breed back from near extinction after the Cuban Revolution. I found this book really helpfull. 

I am a first time dog owner (because of allergies to every other breed, including poodles) and hardly and expert. Others on this site may have more wisdom. But I was especially worried by potty training- there are rumors of Havanese being hard to housebreak- But in my experience and from the reports of people on this forum that is a myth.. You just have to rememeber that they are small dogs and it may take a bit longer.

Good luck--sorry I went on so, we are just very proud and amazed that our boy understands and uses both. I hope you find it helpful.


be sure to post pictures of your new puppy when you get her.

Missy, Jasper and Cash


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

My guys can do both. They normally go outside, but I do have a pee pad down just in case. They do use it sometimes. If Goldie uses it, she burys it so I know its been used. HEHE

I think its also good to train them to both for times when you are in a hotel, airport or somewhere a potty pad would be better. 

Hopefully the breeder starts them on a potty pad as puppies. Joan did, so when mine came home they already knew to go on a puppy pad. 

 Welcome to the forum. The days waiting for your puppy are the LONGEST, I know!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Kara,
I found those threads- check them out. Hope it helps you out.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome Kara and your new little puppy! Waiting will be hard,but they are SO worth the wait!Are you naming your puppy Thumper?
My pup is 10 months old.I originally tried puppy pads but he was not interested,so we bell trained and he goes exclusively outside.I'm home though all the time.In your situation,I would crate train,use your potty pads and encourage outside as others have posted.Ultimately,you will know what is best for you and your new pup. Havanese are very smart...I think you will do great...the pup will soon catch on ,he/she will know the difference between home and work.My pup was supposed to be housebroken when I got him at 16 weeks,but it was a "start-over" in a new place,new house.I didn't feel confident he was completely housebroke till he was 7months.He is still crated at night,but through his choice(he goes in himself to sleep).Please post a photo when you get your new pup...we love pictures!


----------



## chrisdisser (Aug 3, 2006)

*Outside is best*

I trained mine to outside exclusively. When they were little I put pee pads right inside the door, just in case, but generally they didn't use them. You will love having a Havanese of your own.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thank you SO much for all of your replies!  I'm not sure what we are naming her yet, still tossing over a few names, but I will be sure to post pictures when I get her..

And YES, waiting for puppy days ARE The longest! I've spent a small fortune on doggie stuff and she's not even here yet! LOL...but you wouldn't know it if you saw my house!! 

Kara


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi 
Welcome .
I had to wait a long time for Asta my first dog but he was worth it trust me .
As to potty training . Every dog is unique and different . I made a few mistakes with Asta . fortunately his buddy Tulip another Havanese set him straight and got him where he needed to be - outside ..
I have learned a lot since then. First of all he had far too much freedom . Crate Training is a big help . 
Get some books and start reading . There is a book about small dogs that I found very helpful but there are so many wonderful books out there now.. 
Each dog is unique . You will find your way trust me . I do think some of the information Tom shared made a lot of sense .
You will get so much support from all the people here you will do just fine trust me ..
Do not be suprised once your dog arrive that some of these goodies do not work out for one reason or another - they have their favorites - and you go out and just buy more .. 
Too much fun ..


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome Kara,
I am sure that if you do pad as work, along with a Crate, she will get to a point when she is a little older, that she will hold it during the day when you are there & will go out only with you at say - lunch and then after work. The crate is one of the best helps with potty training. I used pads when training mine to go outside. I just started taking them up when I noticed they were clean for a few days. Good Luck with her!!
Laurie


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome Kara to you and your new puppy!! You will love it here because, as you can see already, there are so many wonderful helpful Hav owners that have a plethora of tidbits to share. You have a blast with your little one, enjoy every moment and try to to worry about the small stuff just yet. Time flies, and before you know it, with consisteny, your little one will get it


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

*Yoda*

Well thought I would let you all know I can not show Yoda he is bow legged real bad  so since he was so a little matted from blowing coat I decided to give him a puppy cut but the groomer has never groom a havanese there for it turned out terrible so he got shaved poor little guy! Now I have to go to the store and buy him some coats . Here is YOda before the cut and what yoda looks like now he dont look like Yoda any more he like a frickels


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ohhh he is adorable. he is the cutest shaved Hav I have ever seen.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

look at the wonderful belton coat. and the best thing is it will grow back and he'll get to look like a puppy again.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Susan,

I think Yoda looks absolutely adorable!!! I love his gorgeous Setter markings and when his coat grows back it will be beatiful, you'll see. 

When Bugsy starts to blow his coat I am going to give him a very short puppy cut.


Kara - welcome to forum. You've got some wonderful advice already. You will be able to decide on potty training when your puppy gets home. I remember having everything ready for Bugsy weeks before he came home. It's so much fun shopping for a new baby.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Yoda is so cute. I remember when Kodi was shaved, they look so little. The good thing is, it will growback and now you will be able to manage the matting better.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

thank you guys my heart was broken!!! He looks cute but boy is he tiny tiny tiny it will grown back I really like him in full coat what a difference


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Kara! I'm so jealous, I wish it was me waiting for the new puppy! You have so much fun ahead of you  i was sure I wanted to try the litter box before Cooper arrived, but then when he actually got here, I decided to just go exclusively outdoors (that was my plan, not his!). If I had it to do over, I think I would try to use 2 methods, either the pads or the litter box, plus going outdoors.

Susan, Yoda is positively adorable!! He reminds me a bit of when my little Bichon mix gets her summer cut, she looks so small, but it always grows back, no worries! 
He will be back to his furry self in no time, and he will be so much easier to keep brushed when it grows back. At least you live where it's nice and warm.

Beverly


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Thank Beverly. I miss his wonderful coat that is for sure but I know in time I will get use to it. So since Yoda was so cold I went out and bought him some clothes awwww he actually likes them too I might have to go back and buy him a hat he look so cute in it he kept it on the entire time we where in the store. So I guess now I can just buy clothes for him he can be


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Welcome Kara. I am soooooo excited for you. Wow you are getting your pup in mid-March. Are you getting him or her from a breeder in PA? Just wondering because I am getting mine at that time too. It would be great to have his brothers or sisters on line too.

Welcome aboard. Lots of luck.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Rita - is this a picture of your new baby? It's adorable!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Susan, I think the cut is adorable on him!! I love the freckles. Now you can dress him in sweaters & not worry about taking them off soon due to the chance of matting. Just think, in a month or two he will look like a new puppy!
Laurie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome aboard, Kara! I'm sure you'll find a lot of advice and good times here at the forum. Many of us are newbies to the Hav breed, but we are all very quick to say we can't have enough of just one! lol Just wait..... you'll see. 

I'm Marj, a SAHM 3 kids (almost 17, 15 and 12) 2 cats and Ricky, our Havanese puppy who is 7 mths. I live near Montreal, Canada. 

I would LOVE to get another Hav, but will wait a bit ... who knows when, but I have a feeling that it will happen. 

Have fun getting ready for your new baby and don't hesitate to start any threads if you have questions you don't see any answers for already. Good luck!

marj


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awww, Yoda looks so cute  Don't you worry Susan, it will grow back and then Yoda will have a puppy cut without cutting  As was mentioned, it is great that you live somewhere warm.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yoda looks ADORABLE! AND I just LOVE the clothes you bought! TOO CUTE! 

Hi Marj, my kids are the same age as yours 17, 15, and 12 AND I have FOUR stepkids 11, 10, 8, 8 YES, a grand total of SEVEN kids PLUS puppy = Happy Family! A few of my kids are already saying the puppy will be more spoiled than them! (Which isnt' true! lol)

AND My husband is calling my puppy "Your Gucci Dog"! LOL, Yes, because I am spending so much money on her and as we all know, Havanese tend to be more expensive than other breeds. I'm actually thinking about naming her "Gucci"! LOL You should hear my husband "Your gucci dog THIS, your Gucci dog THAT" (Yes, I am a little obsessed!)

I'm buying her from a breeder in Michigan. A really SUPER nice lady named Michelle....I'm also in love with a sable male that she has for sale right now! I wish I could buy TWO, but my DH says NO WAY! I'd put a link to the breeders site, but I'm not sure if that is allowed here or not, I'm thinking NOT. 

Have a great day all!
love,
Kara


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh Kara. Go ahead and post her. I think Jolynn was asking for a good breeder in Michigan under the Breeder link.

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?p=4151#post4151

We just all talked about how hard it would be to post bad things about a breeder using their name because you don't want to be sued for slander. However, Melissa envisioned that the breeder area would be a great place for good breeders to shine. If I find that link with our discussion, I will attach it.

So, go ahead and post her name etc. You will be helping someone else out.

 

Kara, here is that link about our discussion about the breeder area.
http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=312


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks Rita,

I happen to be buying from Michele VanCort at www.havanesehouse.com I see there was a little controversy on this breeder on the thread you posted, however, she has been nothing but wonderful and responds so quickly to all my questions! I think her puppies are beautiful!!  I purchased a cream and white parti female.

If you go to "Available Puppies 2" link, there is a gorgeous Sable Male in the lower left corner I wish I could buy him too!!! LOL

She does guarantee health and offers an exchange or money back if there are any major health problems within the first year, and I'm pretty secure with that and do find her trustworthy! My instinct with people is usually right on target 

Love,
Kara


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey Kara. Nice pic. Love Virginia Beach. For the last few years we have been renting a house for vacation at Sandbridge Beach. I just love it!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks! I WILL be replacing it with a MUCH CUTER Havanese here in the near future! LOL

I live very close to Sandbridge, and that's the beach I mostly go to in the summer. I love it here  Its a great place to live and raise a family.

love,
Kara


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks here is Yoda with no clothes boy is he small. And the other one is him wearing his casual clothes its to funny. Hubby likes him better this way. We are leaving for Hawaii on wed morning so at least my daughter wont have to worrie about the matts. I hope his coat grows back fast poor little guy he is cold now. I think he likes his hair cut he ran all over the house like a wild indian LOL I will get use to it in time


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Whoa - 7 kids, Kara? Sounds like a busy household! lol You'll want a puppy that doesn't mind the noise and activity. We find that Ricky is great with all of our goings-on here. We didn't want a shy Havanese. I was corresponding with the breeders quite often and they waited until we went to pick our puppy up and told us about their characteristics. The first one I picked up had more white on him, which I liked, but she told me he was a very 'stubborn' little boy, always the first to bark, to want to eat and to get out of the pen, very "alpha". I didn't want one that was THAT outgoing! LOL Ricky is just perfect for us. Though he can be a brat at times, we still love him to bits.  

Do you get to see where the pups are or will your baby be shipped to you? It's always a great idea to actually meet the breeders and see the pups and parents in their own home. Not always possible for some, I know. 

You won't need to go overboard with toys and supplies, but it is a lot of fun shopping for our new pup! You'll find the pup will be thrilled to play with empty water bottles, empty toilet paper rolls and lids to yogurt containers!! I can't believe how much fun Ricky has with those things!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Susan, Yoda is a cutie!! Poor little thing ..... aawwww.... I can't believe the groomer had the nerve to shave all his hair off! I mean, what was she thinking??? Why on Earth did she think he needed to be completely shaved? I would be so ticked off !!!!  

Of course you'll get used to Yoda's new 'do'. He's still as adorable and sweet as ever, but it is shocking to hear about how some groomers will totally disregard our wishes and do as they please. Hair does grow back, but it's the lack of respect they have to us dog owners that really gets me seeing red!

Love the new outfits!! 

..... these posts probably shouldn't be in THIS thread, but we do love to gab, don't we??! LOL


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks I was a little tick off they told me they have groomed hav before NOT if they have they would of known not to do this the first cut was terrible so I had them shave him down completly I know one thing I have learned my lesson next time I want to see pictures of the hav they have groomed.I do all my own grooming on Yoda I took him once to be bathe never went back then this is the first time I decided to put him in a puppy cut and went to a different place. I will ask the S.cal Hav club and see if any one can tell me where I can take yoda. now his coat will be all one length when I got yoda they cut all the matts out so its like starting over and at least I wont have to deal with the matts for a while and he was blowing coat so I try to look at the possitive sides.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Marj- I'm sure I will only find that I wasted money buying puppy toys when she WILL go for the toilet paper and water bottles! LOL Just like my kids bypassed their toys for pots and pans  But I'm having so much fun getting ready!

We will be flying up to Michigan to pick her up, so I will see her and the others! The breeder has told me that she is a very loving, cuddly lil' girl with a sweet personality..and NOT an alpha, I'm not ready to train an alpha pup! lol But after talking to about 6 breeders, I was the most comfortable with the one I chose.

My house only gets chaotic every other weekend. My stepkids don't live with us, but are here every other weekend...so there will be plenty of down time for the puppy! LOL...But I hope she'll have a lot of fun here, especially when we open the pool up, most of the summer days are spent in the backyard reading, swimming, cooking out, etc. and I have a nice big yard for her to play in and plenty of ducks she can chase away from our pool! lol

Susan- Have a GREAT Time in Hawaii! Sounds divine!! 

Love,
Kara


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks Kara I cant wait to leave . I need a break from my grandkids a little down time . I will have lots of fun snorkleing with the sea turtles Hurah we went last year and had a blast 3 weeks this time . I cant wait to see pics of your puppy


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Susan, Yoda is cute!! Don't feel bad, his hair will grow fast. its ok. I bet his hair will be better than ever when it grows out.

Missy, I love the new pictures of both Jasper and Cash! Too Cute!!


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

Welcome Kara. I thought, wow, did she ever get a lot of replies to a New to Forum post, as I'm recently new here too... I should do one of those too.  Haha, then I read the post and noticed people got sidetracked a lot, which is okay of course.

Just to add 2 bits to something you questioned (and I'm not an expert), and there's a lot of this in the potty training thread of course... our Hav was only ever encouraged to go outside. We simply put up with the occasional accidents inside, with spray cleanup bottle handy, but mostly she went outside right from the start. She's 8+ months old now and still had accidents at 6 months, and then maybe a single time at 6 1/2 months, and then not a single time since then in early Jan; so hopefully 100% now. I think that might be typical age? We're also getting a new 2nd Hav soon!... and I think will probably do it the same way, to not have to deal with indoor potty. Especially since we'd plan to bring her to workplaces too, where can't do indoor potty.

I've been bringing her to my office every day for the last few weeks. Since she knows to go outside, not inside, we just take a break, as little as just once during the day, to go outside. But at this point not sure if I should trust her fully and I keep her right near my desk all day, not wandering, just in case. If you can wait till she's a little older before taking her to work, might work better?, or else just more frequent breaks with lots of praise when she goes potty outside.

Our Hav is white w/cream and I've posted photos, if ya like to see.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome Kara, We're about an hour and a half west of you on the north side of Lake Gaston about 15 miles west of I95. 

There is a Havanese breeder in Va. Beach, Ann Carille, who can probably hook you up with a good groomer if you aren't going to do it yourself. Ann is very active with the HCA and helps run the Havanese Rescue.

Did you go the the show in Va. Beach a couple of months ago?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Jim, so glad to hear that you are getting a 2nd Hav. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks so much, Jim!  I do hope to have her fully trained at 6 months! That would be bliss!!

Tom, I did speak with Anne, but she doesn't have a litter available til mid summer, and I'm too impatient to wait! lol I wasn't able to make it to the show, but maybe next year! 

We go to Lake Gaston on Memorial Day weekend with some friends of ours, I love it there, so beautiful!

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I posted a few pictures of her in the Gallery if anyone is interested.

I think we are just going to name her Gucci, since that's what my husband has been calling her for months! My "Gucci dog"! lol, so it's just sort of "stuck".

I'm SOOOO very excited! We get her later this week! woo hoo.

Love,
Kara


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey Kara,

Gucci is so cute.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi Kara....love the name! Mine is VALENTINO! Maybe they could get together for a date! LOL!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks Julia and Doggie Nut! 

I've already thought about getting a male Havanese in about a year and naming him Valentino or Versace! LOL Might as well stick with a "theme"! hehe..

She is just SO darn cute, I'm beside myself with excitement! Only FOUR more days! WOO HOO!!!!!!!

I love the name Valentino, btw! And I saw his pics in the gallery! Adorable!!! 

Love,
Kara


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kara - only four more days, you can do it. And look at you, haven't gotten your first one and already planning for the second.  Looks like the potatoe chip effect has stuck again! As far as names, definitely Versace!!! Gucci and Verrsace has such a great ring to it, it just rolls off the tounge. You know that you are now required to get them some designer gear, right? I've seen some adobrable Louis Vuitton doggie carriers and gear.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL!

I haven't even MENTIONED the second dog yet, I'm just going to get through puppy stages first, but I would like to have a black or sable male also!  I see that alot of folks around this forum can't have just one!! 

I've already been to gucci.com checking out the doggie stuff! AND I did buy her a gucci shirt AND a louis Vuitton shirt off of ebay! She's going to be one "couture" puppy!  Here are the shirts :

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dog-Clothes-dog...10524QQcategoryZ46298QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/FunnyGUCCI-Fash...88327QQcategoryZ46297QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

I'm only worried about the GORGEOUS swarovski crystal collar I bought causing mats? I guess I'll have to see how that one goes! Have you seen some of the custom made collars on ebay? Here are two great sellers:

http://stores.ebay.com/Kims-Rhinestone-Dog-Collar-Boutique
http://stores.ebay.com/Woof-Woof-Doggie-Accessories

love,
Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks Kara! I think he's a cutie patootie too! Valentino is a golden sable....I LOVE the sables! I want my next one to look like Stogie!! I got Valentino around Valentine's last year so the name fit so well...plus I am the shopping queen!!! Thanks for the info on ebay...I sell on there alot so I'm going to check it out! I know how excited you are...I was the same way...counting the days! Sorry I didn't give my "real" name...Vicki


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Just beware of rhinestones etc....the puppy should only wear it when you are monitoring it! Not crated or when you are gone...they can become loose and comng from one who just paid $1600 for a "foreign body ingestment"  - you don't want to go thru that - they should have a warning label regarding that on the collars!!

Olliesmon


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh my goodness!

Thanks for the tip, Olliesmom! I will definately keep that in mind

Vicki, I am an ebay addict!! lol TOO many great things there 

love,
Kara


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Kara,
Thanks for that post, it gave me a link to some Hello Kitty stuff I hadn't seen before!  
I'm voting for "Versace" for your puppy #2. I'm thinking when I can finally get that third perfect, soft, golden-red brindle puppy for my pack I might name it "Coach"...that's a little more me, and after all, this is just Nebraska, lol.
Beverly


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kara, I LOVE the picture of your baby - so sweet! My girls and boy have Ralph Lauren Polo cashmere sweaters. They are really beautiful, they you should never let them play in them, cause they grab each other by them and put holes in them. I just love the "fancy" stuff they have for pups. My husband says that I spoil the dogs more than the kids!
Laurie


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Kara. I am soooo happy for you. It is coming soon. Yes watch the colar. You may want to wait to use it after she is done teething. I was trying to get Houston used to his and he chewed on it and I thought I made it short enough. You never know what they do....... 

Good luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks so much ladies!  

And Laurie, I've already been accused of spoiling the dog more than the kids! LOL.......that's partially why my husband has been calling her my "gucci dog"...all the money I've been spending on her! hehe

I mean, how many puppies have a designer wardrobe? lol And I won't even go into the personalized beds, toys, and other stuff! It adds up quickly, that's for sure!!

love,
Kara


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I want to thank you Kara! After seeing your post yesterday, I went to my other favorite site, Ebay, and bought a "daddies little girl" pink T-shirt for Izzy. Now, just in case you don't know, daddy wasn't in favor of getting Izzy, but he is softening! I'm hoping he doesn't say anything about yet "another purchase for the dog!" Her only other item of clothing is a John Deere green t-shirt from my daughters boy friend! (a midwest tradition) Now she'll be stylin' in pink.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Kara. Is today the day? Did you get your puppy? We want pictures real soon. Best of luck


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Thought I'd add a few pics of Capote. He'll be 7 weeks old on Wednesday. (A valentine's baby) I saw him for the first time today after a 3 hour drive out to the middle of Texas! But his breeders are the sweetest people and I can tell they care for their puppies and their older havanese. Next week I get to take him home! I'm sure my cat Sinatra will be devistated that my attention won't be lavished solely upon him any longer, but who can resist that teddy bear face! Surely not even my pampered puddytat!

Capote at 4 weeks!










Capote at 5 weeks!



















Capote today!!










His coat is getting so much lighter! He's going to be like his daddy and he's a vanilla color with a bit of black here and there. He's got the cutest lil goatee! I hope he holds onto it!!

Capote's soon to be Arch nemesis!

This is Sinatra..named after those big blue eyes..


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh your killing me here! Capote is such a babe!! I wanna puppy too! You are getting a good looking little guy!


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

Such a cutie.


OMGosh~ That is a great pic of your cat.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Great pictures!We love pictures here!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Capote is adorable! Did i read in another post that you live in the Dallas area? I do too! I love Sinatra too.....I use to have a cat that looked just like him! His name was Mr. He's in kittty heaven now! Vicki


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I am from Dallas. I had to drive out to Clyde today to see him! THAT is a long drive! I don't think I've ever been that far west..ever! There's cacti out there! 

Sorry about your kitty. If it makes you feel any better I'm sure Sinatra will do everything in his power to help Capote join Mr. as soon as possible. Good thing he's declawed..lol


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

If you don't mind me asking, how did you find Capote's breeders? He is a doll!  Vicki


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

It was a bit extensive, but I finally found a lovely couple. I looked on puppyfind.com and there he was! I thought it was adorable that the markings around his eyes looked like little glasses. I had to call quite a few lemons before I got a good vibe from these breeders. They're the sweetest older couple..breeding strictly havanese, and cavaliers. She has a black and white parti available still..if your interested, let me know! He was a doll as well, but I'm too enamored with Capote to ever change my mind!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I'd LOVE to get another hav but i can't right now . I also have a bichon & a Maltese so my hubby has FORBIDDEN me to get another until one of these goes to doggie heaven. That will be a sad day. Anyway, Valentino is 16 mos. and a golden sable. Your Capote looks like he may be a sable too. Thanks for the info, though! I'll file that away in my brain for the future!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Capote is a doll and your cat Sinatra definitely lives up to his name.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LOVE those pictures of Capote! Like the name too.... what made you choose that one? Another week to go and he'll be all yours. Good luck and enjoy!!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Well I needed a name that went along with sinatra. I can't name dogs or cats..'fluffy' or 'snowball'..it seemed mundane. So I was looking for someone else who was famous in the industry and came across humphrey bogart at first..and I was thinking of calling him bogart. Then the next day I was thinking of my obsession with Tiffany's (lol) ..and remembered that Truman Capote wrote Breakfast at Tiffany's..and the rest is history..


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I was thinking of Bogie for our 2nd Hav, but the kids wouldn't hear of it.  It's funny how our thinking wanders and all of a sudden a name appears and we love it!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is ironic cause we call Logan "Bogie" as his nickname - Logi Bogie
He answers to Bogie too. Great name!!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

quote: "We go to Lake Gaston on Memorial Day weekend with some friends of ours, I love it there, so beautiful!"

I just saw this. Stop by and meet our "family" if you have time. We're on the north side of the lake in Arcadia.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Sure, Tom!

I'd love to stop by and mmet your family! I know Gucci loves to meet other people and Havs (and so do I).  We went to the Tidewater Havanese Playdate last weekend at Ann's and she had a blast  I volunteered to host the May Playdate at my house and I just realized our Lake Gaston trip is coming up soon.

I'm not sure which side of the Lake we are on, but when I have details I'll let you know.

Regards,
Kara


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations 
He is a sweetie ..


----------

